# Wet cat food - moisture % affecting other %s



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel like I've seen this talked about somewhere on here before, but I searched three sections of the forum and couldn't find it. 

I want to start getting wet cat food to offer to Lily along with her dry kibble and her veggies/baby food/etc. However, I was concerned about the differences in the analysis for wet food versus dry food. I know the moisture content affects the other percentages, but I don't remember how you calculate what the actual percentage of protein/fat is in the food... Does it matter that much? I don't want to get any canned foods that have too much protein or something.

Edit: Derp, I posted this in the health when I meant to post it in the nutrition section.  If it could be moved, that'd be much appreciated! Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I remember reading about this, too. 

But I don't know where.  

I'm thinking maybe Kalandra?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

First figure out the dry matter content in the food. Subtract the moisture % from 100%. This is the amount of dry matter in the can. Most dry foods are around 10%. So 90% dry matter content

Convert the item you want to figure out, for example fat percentage to dry matter. Divide the percentage given on the label by the amount of dry matter from step above.

For example. 15% fat would be 16.7% fat in dry matter. 15/90 = 16.7

Dry foods the dry matter is close to the guaranteed analysis. However in wet foods that number changes drastically, and the only fair way to compare is to convert to dry matter.

Innova canned regular = 78% moisture Protein 11% and fat 7%
dry matter= 50% protein, 31.8% fat
Innova regular dry = 10% moisture, protein 30% and fat 20%
dry matter = 33.3% protein, 22.2% fat


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I KNEW it was Kalandra.
:shock: 
Don't you love how she rattles of the 986 steps to find what you want like it's not completely mind-boggling? :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Yeah, that is pretty amazing. I was sitting here reading it all like "Wait....what? o.o" and having to go back and reread. In my defense....I just woke up? :lol: Thank you for the info Kalandra!  Now to see how weird I'll look to my coworkers if I go into the store today on my day off for this week...carrying a calculator! And spend an hour or two in the cat food aisle. :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry, I'm a math person. I did post early in the morning too, and was waiting for the vet's office to open to rush one into the vet first thing this am. The calculation isn't that hard though.

I carry my ipod touch with me and use that calculator or the one on my phone all the time.

Its really just 2 calculations:
100% - moisture content = dry mass%
Fat % / dry mass % = dry mass fat %

Perhaps that is easier to follow?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That does make it look much simpler, thank you! I forgot my phone has a calculator on it as well, so that'll make me look less crazy. "Who, me? Nope, not doing anything, just standing in the cat food aisle texting! >.>" And I hope the hog who went the vet is doing alright!


----------

